# How many Kids do Dwarf Nigerina & Nubian or Dwarf nubian goats have??



## pirtykitty (May 25, 2011)

I was wondering how many kids the dwarf nigerian, nubian/dwarf nubian goats can have each time they have babies.
thank you


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 25, 2011)

Nigerians can have up to 5, but 4 and 5 are quite rare. 1-3 is pretty common.


----------



## pirtykitty (May 25, 2011)

Thank you. I thought I had read that but couldn't find the article again..

Don't the dwarf nigerians come in all color patterns????


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 25, 2011)

As far as I know. I've seen a lot of combinations. Just another thing I love about 'em.


----------



## julieq (May 25, 2011)

ND's do come in wide varieties of color patterns (we've about had them all at this point).  

We've found personally that the ND's tend to have more kids than our former Nubians did.  We've had quite a few ND quads and even quints, but only up to triplets with the Nubians.  Maybe others will have had different experiences, but this is what we've found personally.


----------

